# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Hello World “ndryshe”

## init-6

Nje realitet i hidhur sot per universitetet ne pergjithesi, flas edhe per ato jo-shqiptare, eshte se po ta marrim nga nje kenveshtrim BUSSINES , dhe per tregun e punes sot, te mesojn gjera qe ne fund te fundit kane per te te sherbyer shume pak.
Rast konkret, marrim programatoret.
Qe te shesesh nje program duhet qe te pakten te kete nje pamje grafike, (po flasim per programe serioze) pra te kete GUI !  (graphical user interface)
Cili universitet e meson kete?
Se po shkoj te rregjistrohem xD
Normalisht ka qe ti thon disa baza por ne pergjithesi shumica e universiteteve te mesojn programimin ne nivel CLI (command line interface)

Tani po japim nje hello world tipik ne java duke e integruar ate me JavaSwing
Java Swing eshte nje framework per java dhe perfshin GUI + widgets etj.
Interface


```
Action
BoundedRangeModel
ButtonModel
CellEditor
ComboBoxEditor
ComboBoxModel
DesktopManager
Icon
JComboBox.KeySelectionManager
ListCellRenderer
ListModel
ListSelectionModel
MenuElement
MutableComboBoxModel
Renderer
RootPaneContainer
Scrollable
ScrollPaneConstants
SingleSelectionModel
SwingConstants
UIDefaults.ActiveValue
UIDefaults.LazyValue
WindowConstants
```

KLASAT


```
AbstractAction
AbstractButton
AbstractCellEditor
AbstractListModel
ActionMap
borderFactory
Box
Box.Filler
BoxLayout
ButtonGroup
CellRendererPane
ComponentInputMap
DebugGraphics
DefaultBoundedRangeModel
DefaultButtonModel
DefaultCellEditor
DefaultComboBoxModel
DefaultdesktopManager
DefaultFocusManager
DefaultListCellRenderer
DefaultListCellRenderer.UIResource
DefaultListModel
DefaultListSelectionModel
DefaultSingleSelectionModel
FocusManager
GrayFilter
ImageIcon
InputMap
InputVerifier
JApplet
JButton
JCheckBox
JCheckBoxMenuItem
JColorChooser
JComboBox
JComponent
JDesktopPane
JDialog
JEditorPane
JFileChooser
JFrame
JInternalFrame
JInternalFrame.JDesktopIcon
JLabel
JLayeredPane
JList
JMenu
JMenuBar
JMenuItem
JOptionPane
JPanel
JPasswordField
JPopupMenu
JPopupMenu.Separator
JProgressBar
JRadioButton
JRadioButtonMenuItem
JRootPane
JScrollBar
JScrollPane
JSeparator
JSlider
JSplitPane
JTabbedPane
Jtable
JTextArea
JTextField
JTextPane
JToggleButton
JToggleButton.ToggleButtonModel
JToolBar
JToolBar.Separator
JToolTip
Jtree
Jtree.DynamicUtiltreeNode
Jtree.EmptySelectionModel
JViewport
JWindow
KeyStroke
LookAndFeel
MenuSelectionManager
OverlayLayout
ProgressMonitor
ProgressMonitorInputStream
RepaintManager
ScrollPaneLayout
ScrollPaneLayout.UIResource
sizeRequirements
sizeSequence
SwingUtilities
Timer
ToolTipManager
UIDefaults
UIDefaults.LazyInputMap
UIDefaults.ProxyLazyValue
UIManager
UIManager.LookAndFeelInfo
ViewportLayout
```

Dhe tani kalojm tek aplikacioni yne Hello World me interface grafike



```
import javax.swing.JFrame; //importojm swing frame
import javax.swing.JLabel; // improtojm swing labelin

public class HelloWorldSwing {  //Japim emrin e klases
  public static void main(String[] args) {  // no coment :p
    JFrame frame = new JFrame("WooOOooW do ja them presorit :p"); //krijojm nje dritare dhe i japim emrin
    final JLabel label = new JLabel("ça ke bo mire ça ke bo"); //I fusim edhe pak permbajtje
    frame.getContentPane().add(label); //paraqisim ate qe shkruajtem me siper

    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); //I japim mundesi programit qe te mbyllet kur ne klikojm tek X
    frame.pack();
    frame.setVisible(true);
  }
}
```

Dhe ja ku krijuam aplikacionin e pare me pamje grafike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## klodj

Ne Shqiperi shpjegohet akoma Baziku dhe Paskali. Dhe mesimi shpjegohet ne derrase me bllokskema. Kur vjen provimi as vete pedagogu nuk di se cfare zgjidhje kane ushtrimet me ane te programimit. Dhe shumica jane gjakepires qe duan te te rrjepin nga leket per te marre nje provim qe as ata vete nuk e dine ta zgjidhin. Keta duhen varur ne litar!

----------


## Gepardi

Nuk eshte plotesisht e vertete ajo qe the klodj.

Pascal zhvillohet vetem ne vit 1, dhe me shume per te ilustruar algoritmat dhe data structures sesa per programim te mirefillte.

Me vone zhvillohen disa gjuhe programimi si JAVA, C++, PHP, ASP, etj. Dhe persa i perket nderfaqeve grafike pervecse zhvillohen qe ne fillim ne JAVA, ekziston dhe nje lende e  posacme e quajtur "Nderfaqe perdoruesi" qe trajton pikerisht GUI, parimet e tij, dhe implementim konkret ne kod.

Nuk po i jap te gjitha detajet por ka kaluar koha kur zhvilloheshin vetem programe command line. Ne fakt permirisimi ne cdo fushe programimi eshte ne doren e vete programuesit, shkolla te jep me shume udhezime dhe te percakton kerkesa per lenden dhe projektin konkret.

----------


## klodj

Ne Shqiperi nuk ka shkolle per informatike. Hiqe nga mendja. Nuk dua te permend shume gjera por te gjithe informaticienet qe mbarojne ne shqiperi dine vetem te bejne nje format kompjuteri e te lidhin ca kablla ne LAN.

----------


## xfiles

Te mesosh informatike nuk do te thote te mesosh se si programohet per nderfaqet grafike. Mjafton te kerkosh nje tutorial te thjesht per swing dhe pak praktike dhe meson grafiken ne çdo gjuhe.
Shkolla e ka per detyre te te tregoje rrugen, duhet ta perfundosh vete pastaj.

----------


## xfiles

> Ne Shqiperi nuk ka shkolle per informatike. Hiqe nga mendja. Nuk dua te permend shume gjera por te gjithe informaticienet qe mbarojne ne shqiperi dine vetem te bejne nje format kompjuteri e te lidhin ca kablla ne LAN.


Nuk e kam idene se si eshte informatika ne shqiperi, por di qe nese nje student nuk meson dhe nuk interesohet vete ne menyre te pavarur per programimin atehere te mos mbaje syte tek shkolla qe ti fusi dijen ne tru. Bota e informatikes eshte virtualisht e pafund, me lloj lloj platformash, modele llogaritjeje, gjuhe programimi, arkitektura etj etj, dhe ajo qe ben shkolla eshte te mesoje themelet qe do te duhen per te kuptuar dhe perdorur me se miri ate qe do mesosh vete gjate kohes qe do perballesh me problemet reale ne fushen e informatikes.
Edhe ketu ku jam une, nese mjaftohesh vetem me ato qe te jepen ne mesim, kur e mbaron shkollen maksimumi te besh format dhe mbase te lidhesh kabllo mund te dish.
Kuptojeni qellimin e vertete te nje shkolle , nuk eshte te te mesoje gjithçka qe do te duhet ne jete, por vetem te te formoje.

----------


## init-6

Universitetet sot jane biznes per ata qe i drejtojn kerkojn fitimin e tyre dhe si te tille minimumi qe duhet te benin eshte drejtimi i studenteve me afer me tregun e punes.
Nderkohe qe nuk ndodh.
E kam fjalen aty qe ne po paguajm [dhe nuk eshte falas] per nje sherbim te caktuar i cili nuk eshte ai qe deshirohet se po te ishte me "interesohu vet" ka persona qe kane ndertuar kernel te ri duke u interesuar vet.
Sa mund ti kushtonte fakultetit qe profesorat te mbanin 2 leksione per javaswing dhe java.awt?
Dhe nuk eshte aq e thjesht sa thua , pra te shohesh 2 tutoriale dhe pak praktik, por duhen libra dhe shume praktik. Arsyeja?
Kur mesohesh ti besh programet ne cli pa importuar klasat per gui atehere behet diçka tjeter kur ben te njejtin program por me gui keshtu qe shkolla te hedh themele por ti hedh ne drejtim te gabuar pasi aplikacionet duhet te kene minimumi nje interface grafike.
Ky sipas opinionit tim gjithmone..

----------


## xfiles

Te thuash qe "nuk di ta bej kete se nuk ma kane mesuar" eshte menyra e gabuar per ti pare gjerat. AWT dhe SWING as qe duhet te jepen ne mesim, nuk perfaqesojne ate qe duhet mesuar ne universitet ne degen e informatikes.

E di si eshte bota reale e punes? Kur te kerkojne te besh diçka pergjigja "nuk di ta bej sepse nuk e kam pare ndonjehere kete gjuhe/teknologji/skript etj etj" nuk eshte e pranueshme, ka raste qe duhet te fusesh duart tek nje gjuhe skriptimi apo librari grafike apo çdo gje tjeter brenda dites, ne mengjes gjen material dhe e meson aty per aty, ne darke nis dhe e perdor. Nuk mund ta dish kurre se çfare do te duhet ne pune, prandaj gjeja me e mire qe mund te te japi shkolla eshte te te formoje qe kur te vije nevoja te jesh ne gjendje ti mesosh gjerat shpejt e shpejt dhe ti perdoresh ne moment. 

PAstaj eshte normale qe duhet SHUME praktike, ky fakt nuk ndryshon dhe kur ke nje profesor qe te shpjegon diçka.

----------


## init-6

Te keshilloj ti kthehesh edhe njehere leximit te postimit tim me siper sepse me sa duket nuk e ke lexuar ashtu siç duhet.
Askush nuk mund ti lejoj  vetes te thote une nuk di ta bej ate gje ne tregun e punes, perkundrazi ti duhet te jesh i afte te japesh Garanci.

EDHE PIKERISHT DUKE NJOHUR BOTEN E PUNES THASHE QE UNIVERSITETET EDHE PSE PAGUHEN PER TE NUK TE PERGATISIN PER BOTEN E PUNES, KAM GJITH POSTIMIN QE E THEM A DINI TE LEXONI NJEREZ!
Dhe nuk po ja hedh fain ndokujt per kete, eshte thjesht realitet asgje me shume.
Kush te doje ta ndaj idene me mua, kush te doje ta refuzoj.

----------


## Gepardi

> Ne Shqiperi nuk ka shkolle per informatike. Hiqe nga mendja. Nuk dua te permend shume gjera por te gjithe informaticienet qe mbarojne ne shqiperi dine vetem te bejne nje format kompjuteri e te lidhin ca kablla ne LAN.


klodj mos pergjitheso.

Une po mbaroj shkollen ne Shqiperi dhe te siguroj qe di shume me shume se formatimi (biles formatimin sdi ta bej mire) dhe po ashtu te siguroj qe jam shume kompetitiv ne tregun e punes, pa dallime thelbesore nga koleget europiane apo amerikane. Po ashtu te siguroj qe sjam i vetem. 

Ne fakt eshte e vertete qe shume persona futen ne shkolle informatike ktu te ne vetem per arsyet qe permende ti, por mendoj se arsyeaja kryesore qe e ka detyruar kte ka qene tregu i punes dhe absurdi shqiptar qe dhe per te bere te tille pune te kerkohet diplome.

----------


## eni_

> Ne Shqiperi shpjegohet akoma Baziku dhe Paskali. Dhe mesimi shpjegohet ne derrase me bllokskema. Kur vjen provimi as vete pedagogu nuk di se cfare zgjidhje kane ushtrimet me ane te programimit......


Persa i perket shpjegimit me bllokskema, ta siguroj se dhe jashte ashtu shpjegohet. Nje programues i vertete nuk eshte ai qe shkruan kodin (per kete sherbejne kinezet, :P, me shaka pa qene rracist) por me teper ai qe shkruan algoritmin. Dhe bllokskemat jan algoritmi. Zakonisht personi qe shkruan algoritmin paguhet shum, dhe ne fund i jepet algoritmi dikujt me pak te zoti per ta shkruar ne kod.

----------


## arbeni_al

> Ne Shqiperi nuk ka shkolle per informatike. Hiqe nga mendja. Nuk dua te permend shume gjera por te gjithe informaticienet qe mbarojne ne shqiperi dine vetem te bejne nje format kompjuteri e te lidhin ca kablla ne LAN.


Meqe po debatojme per shkollimin ne universitetet tona eshte me te vertete per nje shije te hidhur dhe me vjen keq por dua te shtoj qe gjithmone varet nga studenti per te arritur me perpara.

Ja nje "Hello World" ne AutoLISP.

(defun C :hihi: ello ()
  (Alert "Hello World
                       on AutoLISP")
).

----------


## white_snake

nje menyre tjeter e thjeshte eshte te perdoresh labView, bile teper e thjeshte, labVIEW eshte visual baised, ne vend te kodeve e nderton programin virtualisht me ikona dhe simbole, nuk kam access te labVIEw-it ktu ne pune por do te bej nje sistem te thjeshte kur et kem ne shtepi e ta postoj ktu.

gjithe te mirat

----------


## klodj

> klodj mos pergjitheso.
> 
> Une po mbaroj shkollen ne Shqiperi dhe te siguroj qe di shume me shume se formatimi (biles formatimin sdi ta bej mire) dhe po ashtu te siguroj qe jam shume kompetitiv ne tregun e punes, pa dallime thelbesore nga koleget europiane apo amerikane. Po ashtu te siguroj qe sjam i vetem. 
> 
> Ne fakt eshte e vertete qe shume persona futen ne shkolle informatike ktu te ne vetem per arsyet qe permende ti, por mendoj se arsyeaja kryesore qe e ka detyruar kte ka qene tregu i punes dhe absurdi shqiptar qe dhe per te bere te tille pune te kerkohet diplome.


Kerkoj ndjese nese mund te ofendohet dikush. Por e kam fjalen se duhen ndryshuar strategjite e mesim dhenies. Mjafton te shikoni ne nje universitet ku ato qe ne Shqiperi shpjegohen ne vit te katert ne nje vend tjeter behen qe ne vit te pare (bie fjala). 

Une vetem para ca ditesh pyeta nje shokun tim qe studion ne vit te katert ne lidhje me lendet qe bejne dhe me tha Astronomi, Kimi, Biologji .... 

Me duket se do behen doktore e infermiere me keto lende!  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Gepardi

> Kerkoj ndjese nese mund te ofendohet dikush. Por e kam fjalen se duhen ndryshuar strategjite e mesim dhenies. Mjafton te shikoni ne nje universitet ku ato qe ne Shqiperi shpjegohen ne vit te katert ne nje vend tjeter behen qe ne vit te pare (bie fjala). 
> 
> Une vetem para ca ditesh pyeta nje shokun tim qe studion ne vit te katert ne lidhje me lendet qe bejne dhe me tha Astronomi, Kimi, Biologji .... 
> 
> Me duket se do behen doktore e infermiere me keto lende!


Keto behen ne vit te katert gjimnaz  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## klodj

Une flas per UNIVERSITETIN shoku.

Nqs dikush eshte ne vit te katert UNIVERSITET le te na thote se cilat lende meson aktualisht. Para se te shkoj vete te shikoj orarin mesimor!

----------


## Gepardi

Cfare dege eshte ai shoku ?

ne informatike viti 4 ka qene (sepse tani eshte sistemi 3+2 dhe ska me vit 4) si me poshte:

Inxhinjeri Software 1
WWW 1
Ekonomi Tregu
Sisteme Perpunimit Inform.
Llogaritje Paralele
Inxhinjeri Software 2
WWW 2
Kontabilitet
Teori Kodimi
Inteligjence Artificiale

----------


## E=mc²

> Une flas per UNIVERSITETIN shoku.
> 
> Nqs dikush eshte ne vit te katert UNIVERSITET le te na thote se cilat lende meson aktualisht. Para se te shkoj vete te shikoj orarin mesimor!


Nuk e di ku je bazuar apo referuar me keto qe ke thene. Nuk jam aspak dakord nga menyra se si ke folur per (Pedagoget) qe japin ne Universitetin e Shkencave te Natyres. 

Urdhero te gjitha klasat qe jepen nga viti i pare deri tek i pesti.



```

    Profili: Informatikës

    Viti i parë
    (30 javë mësimore, 2 semestra)
    1- Analizë Matematike 1
    2- Algjebër
    3- Fizikë
    4- Hyrje në Informatikë
    5- Pascal
    6- Strukturë të Dhënash
    7- Gjuhë e Huaj
    8- Edukatë Fizike

    Viti i dytë
    (30 javë mësimore, 2 semestra)
    1- Analizë Matematike 2
    2- Fizikë
    3- Asembler
    4- Algoritmikë
    5- Ekuacione Diferenciale
    6- Gjuha C
    7- Gjuhë e Huaj
    8- Edukatë Fizike

    Viti i tretë
    (30 javë mësimore, 2 semestra)
    1- Probabilitet e Statistikë
    2- Arkitekturë Ordinatorësh
    3- Programim Matematik
    4- Sisteme Shfrytëzimi
    5- Elektronikë
    6- Logjikë e Qarqeve
    7- Teori e Algoritmeve

    Viti i katërt
    (30 javë mësimore, 2 semestra)
    1- Sisteme Shfrytëzimi
    2- Sisteme të Bazave të të Dhënave
    3- Analizë Numerike
    4- Grafe dhe Rrjeta
    5- Teori Gjuhësh dhe Kompilim
    6- Proçese Rasti
    7- Kontabilitet
    8- Ekonomi Tregu

    Viti i pestë
    (20 javë mësim, 10 javë Diploma)
    1- Teleinformatikë dhe Rrjeta
    2- Programim i Orientuar Objekt
    3- Analizë Informatike dhe Modelim
    4- Sisteme të Përpunimit të Informacionit
    5- Programim nën Windows
    6- Kurs Special (Teori Kodimi)
    7- Seminar Special (Sisteme Paralelë)
```

P.s Nuk pretendojme qe nga bankat e shkolles te nxjerim programues te mirefillte po me deshire dhe me pune mund tia arin shum mire te jene te zote ne te ardhmen dhe ne ate qe do te profilizohen.

P.s1 Nese te duhet dhe programi i mesimdhenies nuk nguroje te ta jap, dhe te shikosh menyren se si jepet mesim dhe ku kane aritur studentet dhe stafi Pedagogjik i Shkencave te Natyres. Dhe nese ai shoku yt eshte tek Shkencat e Natyres po nuk e pate problem me thuaje nje cik emrin dhe te them une cfare studenti eshte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Gepardi

PAEN per te te korrigjuar programi qe ke paraqitur eshte shume i vjeter, ndoshta para 8 vjetesh. Ne keto momente eshte komplet program tjeter (Une diplomohem sivjet).

Viti 1
Analize Matematike 1
Fizike 1
Hyrje ne informatike
Njohuri Kompjuteri
Algjeber
Fizike 2
Strukture te dhenash
Elektronike
Analize Matematike 2
Anglisht
Edukate Fizike

Viti 2
JAVA 1
C++
Teori Grafesh
Teori e Probabilitetit
Seminar Special
Algoritmike
JAVA 2
Arkitekture Kompjuteri
Statistike
Sisteme Multimediale
Anglisht
Edukate Fizike

Viti 3
Rrjete Kompjuterike I
Teori Gjuhesh I
Sisteme Shfrytezimi I
Database I
Llogjike Qarqesh
Analize Numerike
Rrjete Kompjuterike I|
Teori Gjuhesh II
Sisteme Shfrytezimi II
Database II
Optimizim Matematik

Viti 4
Inxhinjeri Software 1
WWW 1
Ekonomi Tregu
Sisteme Perpunimit Inform.
Llogaritje Paralele
Inxhinjeri Software 2
WWW 2
Kontabilitet
Teori Kodimi
Inteligjence Artificiale

Viti 5
Programim Windows
Kriptografi
Linux
Perpunim Imazhi
Teori Algoritmash

Punim Diplome


P.S studentet aktuale qe studiojne me sistemin e Bolonjes kane disa ndryshime ne program, por gjithsesi eshte i perafert me kte qe paraqita une.

----------


## E=mc²

> PAEN per te te korrigjuar programi qe ke paraqitur eshte shume i vjeter, ndoshta para 8 vjetesh. Ne keto momente eshte komplet program tjeter (Une diplomohem sivjet).
> 
> Viti 1
> Analize Matematike 1
> Fizike 1
> Hyrje ne informatike
> Njohuri Kompjuteri
> Algjeber
> Fizike 2
> ...


Te them te drejten nuk e lexova, po pash lendet qe kam vete dhe e kisha rastesisht ne FTP, se tani po merem dhe me faqen e shkolles pasi ka probleme. Keshtu eshte kur na jep Çiço fonde per te bere nje pune te mire  :ngerdheshje: 

P.s Te kam nisur nje mesazh privat.

----------

